# Airport - hotel shuttle



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just booked a room at the the Holiday Inn Express at Lisbon airport and the info says they're only about a 5 minute drive from the airport....... but want to charge something like E25 per person for the shuttle service between airport & hotel.

This strikes me as a helluva lot of money for a 5 minute drive.

Your comments ladies & gentlemen please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cancel booking Taxi would be cheaper, you'll also have to get from hotel to station.

As your training up to Coimbra look at this one near Oriente Station, there a bus shuttle from airport or taxi at around €7-10 max, walk across to station.

Good Hotel in Lisbon near Oriente Station - Review of Tivoli Oriente Hotel, Lisbon, Portugal - TripAdvisor


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The holiday Inn is not where I would stay. CANCEL THE BOOKING. the are having a lagh trying to charge 25 euros!!..let them know that is why you are cancelling the booking!
Either the Tivoli Orient or Booking.com: Vip Executive Art's Hotel, Lisbon, Portugal - 1485 Guest reviews. Book your hotel now! are BOTH much better. Bear in mind that the VIP is the same rating and generally 75% cheaper.
This is the hotel we tend to use when we stay in Lisbon....which is about once every 6 weeks or so. Taxi from the airport is 13 euros!


Both hotels are about 5 minutes drive away


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm stuck with the Holiday Inn now because it was a use it or lose it deal but we're only there for one night and it only cost E50 odd for a double room with breakfast for two so I can live with that.

The odd thing is the hotel website wanted E25 per person for the shuttle and the hotel confirmation advised me to use a taxi and said it should only cost E10 at most.

We also got what appears to be a good deal on car rental with interrent.com. Pick up at Coimbra for E6.99 a day plus insurance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check the insurance some don't cover un tarmaced roads even if you've hired a 4x4! and you might be using a lot of them!

Price seems good but limited mileage? and some of the extras aren't exactly cheap, the passenger insurance pushes it up to €10.99 pd, no advertising stickers add €27 to rental cos let the agents drive you around.

If your viewing property with an official licensed (IMOPI) Portuguese agent, then you are covered for any accidents whilst they are transporting you or conducting a viewing.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG I have just looked at the cost of extras..http://www.interrent.com/cms/pt/pt/fileadmin/user_upload/pt/pdf/Tabela_de_pre__os_interrent_PT.pdf

Have I got it wrong or do they charge for cleaning the car on return??

For extra insurance look at Car Hire Insurance | Car Rental Excess Insurance 

Remember house hunting you can really add up the kilometers too, extra are at 10c per km


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No its an option but many car hire companies use it as a way creating income, there's plenty of car washers in Coimbra cheaper to run it through one before returning.
I liked the advertising sticker charge remove it €27 charge for damage €32 presumably per side!
Think I'd have a digital camera handy and photo all sides of car with date and time stamp, collect and return!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

*Shuttle*

We have used the Holiday Inn Airport Express three times and it is excellent for convenience. On check in try and get room 604 on the top floor which is separate from all others and costs the same. Taxi fare was about €7 and from hotel to Oriente railway station they provided their shuttle bus at € each I think. Breakfast is buffet and excellent quality, no limit. The only downside is locaiton, in a truly ghastly industrial area and the nearest restaurant for dinner is a 10 minute walk through it.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Soory should be € each shuttle fare. Staff are very accommodating and speak excellent english.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Euros 5, got there in the end. sorry for confusion


----------

